

Ask HN: PG on Mixergy - YCom "cut off age" is 38. Isn't it a shame?  - jaxtrapolate

It seems that most successful founders are males. Nobody dares to count it as a "cut off". And off course I'm not going to start talking about race, but you get the idea. Why Age? Opinions?
======
HeyLaughingBoy
It's not a shame: it's an opportunity for another person to startup a
Y-combinator clone but without the cutoff.

Every limit you put on your business is an opening for a competitor. Why
should this be any different?

